
How to get a developer job when you're blind - miki123211
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/blind-developer-sighted-team/
======
JoeMayoBot
This is inspiring. As then author said, he gets tired of people making a big
deal of it. I've heard this sentiment in other types of communities where
people get tired of teaching others about their struggles and responding to
other peoples curiosity. Sometimes, education is the best way to make people
aware of your circumstances and I appreciate anyone that takes their own time
and energy to do so.

Accessibility seems like a rare requirement in software projects. Probably
because people don't think about it as often. Other times, the company might
already be small and the person specifying the requirements might not know
that accessibility is a thing that they can ask for. I'm beginning to think
that it should be considered an integral part of the UI and not an extra
requirement.

